# Mit KöFi auf Hecht



## MeyerChri (19. April 2009)

hey alle zusammen.

Ich möchte gerne mal in der Wörpe mit KöFi auf Hecht angeln.
Die Wörpe ist ca. 5-6m breit, ist im durchschnitt ca. 1-1,5m tief und hat eine leichte strömung.

Jetzt zu meinen fragen:

- Ich würde gerne mit Pose angeln, aber wie kann ich es       
   hinbekommen, dass die Pose an der Stelle liegen bleibt?
- Welche Anköderungsmethode würdet ihr verwenden?? (1 ode
   2 drillinge?)
- welche KöFi-größe würdet ihr benutzen? 

;+;+;+;+|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Stachelritter86 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Mit KöFi auf Hecht*

Hallo, 

für Flüsse dieser Größe ist auch folgende Methode von Franz_16 eine Möglichkeit: 

http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/uyk_Hechtangeln-an-der-Vils

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## MeyerChri (19. April 2009)

*AW: Mit KöFi auf Hecht*

moin.

möchte ja ansitzen weil ich mit den anderen ruten dem aal nachstellen will.
Also wie würdet ihr es machen??

gruß christian


----------



## kohlie0611 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Mit KöFi auf Hecht*

Mit ner Stellfischrute ca 4-5m, ner Freilaufrolle mit ca. 30ger Mono bespult, ner Raubfischpose(Tragkraft je nach Ködergröße), ein 50cm langes Stahlvorfach mit 2 Drillingen womit du gleich anhauen kannst und nicht die Kleinen verangelst


----------



## MeyerChri (19. April 2009)

*AW: Mit KöFi auf Hecht*

moin,
und wie bekomm ich es hin, dass die net wegtreibt??


gruß christian


----------



## atzelupe (19. April 2009)

*AW: Mit KöFi auf Hecht*

legst den köfi auf grund , mit dem grundblei treibt dann auch nix mehr weg
nur ich würd dann eher das vorfach noch etwas länger machen


----------



## atzelupe (19. April 2009)

*AW: Mit KöFi auf Hecht*

dieses bild hab ich von der internetseite angeln-alex


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. April 2009)

*AW: Mit KöFi auf Hecht*



atzelupe schrieb:


> dieses bild hab ich von der internetseite angeln-alex




Das sieht ja schonmal nicht schlecht aus. Nur 20 - 30 gramm Tragkraft scheinen mir bei deinem Gewässer sehr übertrieben zu sein. Leichte Strömung? Dann sollten Posen mit 8 - 12 gramm Tragkraft auch locker reichen. Nach der Methode befindet sich dein Köfi halt stationär am Grund. Habt ihr auch Zander im Wasser? Weil dann wäre das die Allroundmethode für beide Fischarten. Wenn es nur auf Hecht gehen soll, ist wahrscheinlich die oben angesprochene Stellfischangel die bessere Lösung. Dein Köder befindet sich dann über Grund und wird auf Zug an einer Stelle gehalten. Da braucht es aber schon eine längere Rute. Gut, breit ist dein Flüsschen ja nicht, aber 5 Meter Länge sollte eine solche Rute dann schon haben, sonst drückt es die Montage ständig an die Uferkante. Geruhsamer ist auf jeden Fall die Methode mit dem Köfi und dem Blei auf Grund.

Zur Anköderung und Köfigröße. Kommt wieder auf die Fischarten an (Zander?) Sollten welche vorhanden sein, nimm einen kleinen Drilling oder einen 1er-Einzelhaken + Stahl, wenn nicht, dürfen es auch 2 Drillinge sein. Vorausgesetzt, du traust dich wirklich schnell anschlagen. Mein Lieblingsköder auf beide Fischarten sind mittlere bis große Lauben, ansonsten auch gerne Rotaugen bis 15 cm. Man kann glaube ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass dein Gewässer massig Großhechte beheimatet, also kommt man mit diesen Ködern wahrscheinlich ganz gut hin.


----------



## schrauber78 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Mit KöFi auf Hecht*

Versuch es doch eifach mit ner Seitenarmmontage.


----------



## MeyerChri (20. April 2009)

*AW: Mit KöFi auf Hecht*

ne zander gibt es nicht und sone lange rute besitz ich nicht.
werde es einfach mit nem anti tangle versuchen, blei dran und denn freilauf.

müsste doch gehen oder?

gruß christian


----------



## sunny (20. April 2009)

*AW: Mit KöFi auf Hecht*

Genau so würde ich aus auch machen #6, wenn keine lange Rute zur Verfügung steht. 

Ggf. noch nen büschen Styropor in den Köderfisch zum Auftreiben und das war es dann.


----------



## mrhenky7 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Mit KöFi auf Hecht*

Nur jetzt so eine frage: Leichen die hechte eigentlich noch ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Mit KöFi auf Hecht*

ja!...


----------



## MeyerChri (21. April 2009)

*AW: Mit KöFi auf Hecht*

ohaa....

wie lange geht das denn noch mit dem laichen?

gruß christian


----------

